# new boat



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm tryn this from blackberry so if photos don't show.. Ill have to fix it later.

Bought me a little 14' fishin boat, got it for $400... Let's hope pics show.. Lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice now all you need is a motor.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

cool, i like and it looks like you got a good deal


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

better get some oors lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I got a trollin motor. I got it to fish these state park lakes around here u can't run outboard in anyway so... Yeah I feel like I got a hell of a deal.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice! Wish I had time to take mine out!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Drop that Merc 300 XS on it with a chopper blade and let her eat.


Should run about 145 mph so watch out for turtles.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'ed run it if not a 300 put a 90 on it...........


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Alabama has so many of those trolling motor only lakes. Makes for some good fishing though.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've got a 14ft Jon boat with a 9.9 Yamaha and it's plenty.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea I was joking of course but a little 50 would rip on it and a 25 would be good. But Jon if you want to ski behind it go with that 300 XS and that chopper will throw a nice 20 ft rooster tail behind you.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like you got a great deal. congrats!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> Alabama has so many of those trolling motor only lakes. Makes for some good fishing though.


Exactly. Hopefilly ill have some good pics to post soon.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Heck yeah looks like you got a great deal! Nice boat!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Heck of a deal really.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks. got the registration changed to my name yesterday, ended up havinto pay taxes. I didnt think about it when the guy put the $400 on the Bill of Sale... I should have had him put $1.... b/c 8.25% of $1 is a lot less than 8.25% of $400.... I went up there w/ $40, $20 for my license that has exipred Aug31 and $20 for boat registration (which ended up being $5 b/c I only had to pay transfer fee for this year) So needless to say, I didnt get my license b/c the total was $38.... Dagblame double taxing..... Now I got to make another trip up there (courthouse) when I have an extra $20 on me to get my license renewed.


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

we need a fish fry! i've only been out 3 times this whole year and only once was it productive. congrats on the boat...real good deal


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah Im cravin some catfish... I need a cooker, and a pot. And some fillets... haha..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I got a heck of a catfish pond in south Bibb County over there. I like to go down to the Cahaba and catch them too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like u need to come visit then. :rockn: bring the brute.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Hunting seasn is here so I'll be heading that way. I've found some of the sickest mud around in the national forrest in north Perry County. It's not thick, it's soupy and black and if you keep wiggling around you only sink more. 

I will have to hit you up when I come over there. I'll post some pics from the catfish pond for sure.


----------

